Ask HN: Is there a Shopify for selling “physical” courses on a website? - gcatalfamo
======
rogerkirkness
Shopify can be used for that, just set inventory to "continue" instead of deny
when out of stock. You might also want something for scheduling, depending on
use case.

~~~
gcatalfamo
Yeah I was hoping there was something specifically engineered for that use
case instead of relying on customizations.

